# Newbie - Help with Nemox Caffe Dell Opera



## wjwalker47 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi All,

Been lurking a bit trying to figure out where I am going wrong but I can't seem to figure it out so need some help.

I have recently acquired a Nemox Caffe Dell Opera which has a built in grinder, looks like the nemox Lux grinder but it is step-less. The issue I am having is that I am putting about 18-20g of coffee in and get a 40g shot in less than 10-15 seconds, obviously something wrong here, so I dialled the grind finer and finer until I get to the finest setting and the results are very similar, even tamping like an angry gorilla didn't make much difference. The beans I am using are Guatemalan elephant beans, although they were roasted early Nov so guessing they are past their prime. I have ordered some fresh beans from a local roaster to try but short of this I am running out of things to try.

Is the grinder not going fine enough and i need to mod it to get it finer? Or is my inexperience playing a part here?

Any help is much appreciated.

Many Thanks

Will


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Will, welcome to the forum, i hope you enjoy your stay and have fun. Yeah those beans may not be at their best; but good idea on getting some fresh ones ordered, that should hopefully improve your situation....then again it may not...you can only but try...one step at a time i suppose. Let us know how you get on and the best of luck.


----------



## wjwalker47 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi, thanks for the reply. The fresh beans definitely made a difference and I managed to get it set up quite well. Now just having a problem with the water storage tank making everything taste like plastic if you leave the water in there for more than 10 minutes! Anyone got any ideas on this one? I thought it would have gone with time but had it for over a month now.

Thanks again.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Here's a question: Are you sure it's the tank? It could well be tubing or something else in the machine.


----------



## wjwalker47 (Jan 20, 2021)

Good question. I am pretty sure it is the tank as when I sniff the tank it really smells of it and once I replace the water in the tank and make a shot straight away the taste and smell goes away.

I might try soaking the tank in a bicarbonate of soda solution and then pull that through the machine as well just to make sure.


----------



## wjwalker47 (Jan 20, 2021)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to post an update on this in case it helps anyone in the future. After much frustration and fresh coffee, from the Winchester coffee roasters who i can highly recommend, I came to the conclusion that the grinder simply wasn't going fine enough. So, I dismantled the machine and took out the limit screw, I then wound the grinder finer and finer until the burrs touched and backed it off a bit and then put the limit screw back in, and sure enough I can now get a decent extraction time. Still an amateur and playing around with my dose/yield but this has allowed me to get shots that don't just taste of pure acid!

Hope this helps someone, although i am not sure what modifying the machine did to my warranty, so if you are worried about that then maybe don't do it!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

@wjwalker47 Well done :classic_smile:


----------

